# Aspiration of Bil.Hydrocele



## Hopp

Just Wondering if someone would be able to help with coding - Procedure done in the office needle: aspiration of bilateral hydroceles.  Would I just use The FNA I don't have my CPT book with me but I think its 10021RT and LT.Thanks for your help.   Cricket


----------



## elenax

What about 55000-50... 
"Puncture aspiration of hydrocele, tunica vaginalis, with or without injection of medication"


----------

